# Another buck soon to be a part of our herd. :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...I know...I know...I already have plenty bucks...but I ran across this boy and decided to get him on a trade. I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE his bloodlines. You can see him and a couple of his kids here... http://www.rosasharnfarm.com/c-semenSale.html

Rosasharn Tom's B'Udder Up*S

Sire: ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*SE
Dam: Stonewall's Baby 'Uddercup 2*D

He will be here around beginning of November.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats -- are you shipping him in from MA?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so exciting..... :leap: ....congrats he is very nice....  ...November seems to be a long ways away....it is going to drive you nuts ...to have to wait that long.... :help:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

How cool! Are you getting him from Mystic Acres? Seems I remember her owning that buck at some point. Nice addition!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys...I am SOOO excited! I have been wanting bloodlines like this for a LONG time! I am getting him from someone who got him from Mystic Acres if I remember correctly.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - he is a bute!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I just looked at your website and saw you did so well at the fair. Congrats! Was that a sanctioned show? I am not so nervous about showing anymore after watching the State Fair and soooo badly want to show next year!  Can't wait!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...thanks. We just got back yesterday. I was so pleased with Electra...she did wonderfully! It wasn't a sanctioned show unfortunately. They didn't get enough people there. Me and another lady are going to try and rally some nigi breeders around the area next year to see if we can get one sanctioned. That would be sweet! Showing is SOOO fun. I just love it and you get a lot of possible customers that way as well.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations on the new buck!! 

There is a breeder here who would probably come to your fair if it looks like there would be a sanction. She had looked into it last year but looked like Nigerians were being put in AOP so she decided not to go. 
We cannot go to any show far away where we cannot be home to feed at night. Too many animals back at home.

You should make it within the next year would think. Nigerians are strong at Puyallup. There have always been double the sanction requirements from the time they let us in 2007 and it has grown every year since. Have not heard the final numbers yet from this year but was talking to the show sec and she said the Nigerians pulled the highest numbers out of all the breeds at the fair this year. 

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee - 

If you get it sanctioned, let me know. I can bring down some animals and maybe "camp out" for the weekend!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I will definately let you know Allison. I think there are several people around Yakima that might want to get one sanctioned, if you could make it that would be awesome! I still have a year to see if we can get one at the CWSF...but it's looking promising.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Kylee!! He is a very handsome fellow! Can't wait to see what you get from him!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Huge congrats on a great addition! Can't wait to see what he does for your herd!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is here!!! And even more handsome in person! I am so excited to see what he produces for us!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! You can't go wrong on the Tom Thumb line. If I had to pick my all-time best ND herdsire he'd be it. An almost perfect buck. My best doe is out of a TT son, Keiki Kane and I'm building a line on him. Wonderful conformation and can she put it in the pail.
Sounds like you made a great choice!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! He is GORGEOUS Kylee!! Congrats!!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------

